# Hydrogen Peroxide in Aquarium?



## eternity302

Hey guys! Was looking at another forum and someone brought this up so I thought I do a youtube search.

Using hydrogen peroxide to rid algae?
As I was reading, hydrogen peroxide is basically oxygen and water?
This sounds and seem amazing to get rid of that darn BBA in my other tank.

Anyone got experience? And where is the pro's to comment on this?


----------



## neven

i mentioned it a couple times on here:
h2o2 section, read the warnings aswell
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...lic-enemy-1-black-brush-algae-how-fight-2286/

and my journal, first two entries on this page:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/29g-planted-tank-1951/index2.html

before h2o2 treatments:








after:


----------



## eternity302

THANK YOU VERY MUCH! =) I have a better understanding now!


----------



## Nicklfire

If you dont want to use peroxide then Flourish Excel is a equal product tailored for fish keepers.


----------



## eternity302

Now i'm confused. Then isn't metricide the same equal product as excel? So peroxide is the same as well?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Metricide 14 is roughly 2x the strength of Excel, and contains the same active ingredient (or roughly the same - no one 100% sure). So you can dose it at half the rate of Excel in all aspects. If it's a planted tank, Excel/Metricide would not only kill algae, but help your higher plant forms. However, if it's a fish only tank, no need to dose either. I would stick to H2O2 injected locally with a syringe. Safe, cheap, fast and easy.


----------



## eternity302

WOW! Thanks =) I guess it'll be H202 for the BBA tank! The whole tank is covered, but there's no plants, Thanks for clearing everything up!
More fun with planted tanks now =)

but one thing... i dose metricide daily, and i still get algae? the green spot algae which is on my glass!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

If there are no plants, cut the light waaaay back and take everything out and use H2O2 on it. You'll use less. Just put it in the tube and put H2O2 in a spray bottle and mist it all.

Metricide will not affect GSA much. GSA is a sign of phosphate deficiency. Are you dosing EI? If not, then a pinch of KH2PO4 after a water change is warranty. I have this same problem in my cube. Some bba because I low does Excel and some GSA. The bba is on my Crypt. parva or I'd just mist it in a water change. Been too busy to get out the syringe, but I'm going to have to this week.


----------



## eternity302

I've been cutting the light back on the 55G which doesn't have any plants at all. But developed alot of BBA? I blame the oscar for making a disgusting mess in there everyday for me. I'll try the H202 with a mist bottle, but not sure how I'm suppose to put a tube at the end?

I've been dosing 1/8 macros for p and k, and 1/8 micro... i guess I have to up it a little... and I dose 5ml metricide daily.

Parameters:
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 20
PH - 7.2-7.5 (My test seem in between here)
Ammonia - 0
Not sure about KH and GH, I just add in regularly like before, one tsp epsom salt and half tsp plaster of paris. But i did 4 water changes this week... not sure would that effect it... kinda curious!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ok, I assume you're using a python and changing directly from the tap? High volume water changes from the tap would introduce CO2 at fluctuating levels which would be your BBA. I ran into this with my 125 before I added pressurized CO2. There are 2 ways to deal with this:

1. Reduce your water changes (as long as your bioload isn't too high), by changing smaller amounts.
2. Aerating the water in an aging bucket/barrel prior to water change. 

Vigorously agitating the water during a water change (letting the water splash in) will also release CO2.

If you don't have plants, I would only light the tank when you're there to view it and turn it off at all other times.


----------



## eternity302

Umm... you guessed it right.. i change 50% every time and I do have it on 8 hours a day with the planted tank... i guess i'll just leave it as is =) the BBA stopped growing in the non planted tank... well.. at least not spreading anymore.

The planted tank, it's just GSA i'm dealing with... i'm hoping to add two bristlenose to see if it helps at all.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

BNP's (and probably nothing else) will not eat GSA. I would up the phosphates a bit and scrape off the stuff you have.


----------



## eternity302

Thanks Gary!
I'll pick up a few and up the phosphate =) This already sounds great doing it in my head!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

eternity302 said:


> Thanks Gary!
> I'll pick up a few and up the phosphate =) This already sounds great doing it in my head!


Sorry, typo. I meant nothing will eat GSA.  Just up the PO4 and scrape that stuff off.


----------



## eternity302

=( OH GOD! You just destroyed my hopes! I thought it would! Sign....
But i guess it's still not a bad idea to pick some BNP up!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

If your tank is glass, a scraper with a razor blade will make short work of it.


----------



## eternity302

I'm worried I might scape the fish by accident. I haven't net any fish out in the 3 years, everytime I put anything in there, even when syphoning i have the whole school strolling around my hand and arms... I'm just worry i might accidently cut them... rather rub hard with a scrub!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You cannot scrape them by accident if the razor is against the glass.... blade is pointed at the glass. Put the scraper against the glass at the top, scrape without ever moving off glass, pull up out of water and remove....done.

Edit: Man, my typing is atrocious.


----------



## eternity302

HAha!!! =) I guess it's just me being paranoid then!

btw... I'm I see green algae on wood, should i remove it with metricide? or leave it there?
it looks like hard algae and nothing like bba or soemthing that I can peel off.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Get some BNP's for that. If you don't like it, once again you can take it out and mist with H2O2 or metricide solution (10:1) to remove and put back in.


----------



## eternity302

Thanks!!! I knew metricide worked but didn't know peroxide too! Thanks thanks thanks! Will test that out hopefully tonight!


----------



## neven

also in regards to GSA, there is a stickied thread on that aswell for those without phosphate to dose.

besides Ancistrus (BN pleco), Nerite snails also eat GSA, just make sure you have a rim on your tank or they'll make an escape


----------

